
Git GUI Client for Windows Mac and Linux Built on Electron - sergiotapia
http://www.gitkraken.com?utm=emails
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11205594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11205594)

